# Custom detailed G-Scale



## wood3757 (Dec 12, 2021)

Custom G-Scale Models, all prototype correct, with tons of detail.
P&WV R.R. Power & Rolling Stock Circa: 1918 and early 1950's.
Click on the Google Image link:






Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com





Enjoy!
The P&WV Hi-Line Historical site.


----------

